# Zoloft!!!!!!!!!!!



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Started on Zoloft a week ago ... only 25mg and have been more constipated than ever. Not even laxatives or enemas are helping. Anyone had this problem with Zoloft?I cant think of any other reason why I'm worse than usual as I havent changed anything else.This makes me sooo scared to take antidepressants, however, I think all meds seem to either cause more pain or constipation.


----------



## dbfritts (Aug 6, 2002)

Hi, I am new to this site. I have been taking Zoloft for about 45 days. Actually, I had the opposite side effect at first. Deb


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi. I am curious to know how is it going with you two. I was prescribed Zoloft today. I am D type, so constipation as a side effect probably will help me, but who knows?


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

These types of drugs may affect each person with the same symptoms in a diffrent way. There are over two dozen different SSRIs and if one doesn't work move on to another. It usually takes 3-4 attempts with different meds to find one that works or doesn't have bad side effects. Trial and error is the key.AZ


----------

